
Amazon job ad for an intelligence analyst to track 'labor organizing threats' - xenocyon
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qj4aqw/amazon-hiring-intelligence-analyst-to-track-labor-organizing-threats
======
dang
It turns out that
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24343361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24343361)
was posted earlier and also on the front page, so we've merged most comments
thither.

------
xenocyon
'After this story was published, Amazon deleted the job listings and company
spokesperson Maria Boschetti said in an email that "the job post was not an
accurate description of the role — it was made in error and has since been
corrected." The spokesperson did not respond to follow-up questions about the
alleged mistake.' (source: [https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qj4aqw/amazon-
hiring-inte...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qj4aqw/amazon-hiring-
intelligence-analyst-to-track-labor-organizing-threats))

~~~
dang
Since that article gives a lot more information than
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200901125228/https://www.amazo...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200901125228/https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/1026060/intelligence-
analyst), we've switched the URL to it.

Submitted title was " _AMZN scraps job ad targeting “labor, activist groups,
hostile political leaders”_ ". Please don't use titles that way. If you want
to say what you think is important about an article, do so by adding a comment
to the thread, so that then your view will be on a level playing field with
everyone else's.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22level%20playing%20field%22%...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22level%20playing%20field%22%20by:dang&dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&sort=byDate&type=comment)

------
sagebird
How is minimum wage or labor unions different from competing suppliers engaged
in price fixing? (The suppliers being workers, and the product, human labor)

This is not rhetorical, I want perspectives I may have missed.

My initial thought is that it _Is_ similar to price fixing and has negative
consequences, _but_ there are perceptions of positive consequences that make
it socially unacceptable to not go along with it?

------
munk-a
As a note on presentation - can we avoid stock ticker shortenings in article
titles and switch AMZN to Amazon?

~~~
stevenjohns
You see it happen on HN often because of title length limits.

~~~
xenocyon
Yes, that was my only reason for employing the abbreviation. In any case, it
appears that the mods have chosen to switch out the title with a different one
(my original carried an excerpt from the job posting which is now removed).

